# Colour bleed on plastisol transfer sample



## sillyshack (May 16, 2011)

Hello,

I received some samples from a transfer company and on the samples that had an outline, the colours noticeable bled into one another. The lines weren't sharp. This was visible both before and after pressing to the shirt. Is this a matter of poor design or improperly screening? I'm hoping this is a one-off from the company and it was a mistake so it was sent out as a sample. However if they want someone's business it's not a great example of their work to send out. Can anyone shed some light on this for me? Thank you!


----------

